# Jumping into Beekeeping.



## R. Andrews (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all of you. I am a new member of Bee Source. I am from Arvada, Colorado and want to become a good beekeeper. I am like the kid walking around the pool looking at the water. An old man sitting at a table on the side said, "kid you will never learn how to swim till you jump in." Did I tell you all that I am retired and have nothing but time. Well I am jumping into beekeeping and need your knowledge. I will be like a sponge and soak up all the information you have about beekeeping the right way from all of you. I was told that just reading a driver's manual will not make you a driver you have to get behind the wheel. I may have a ton of questions and maybe some answers. Can you help. Ray


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

R. Andrews said:


> Well I am jumping into beekeeping and need your knowledge. I will be like a sponge and soak up all the information you have about beekeeping the right way from all of you.


Welcome from CO, You will find lots of knowledge (sometimes conflicting) here. If you have a ton of questions, you will receive two tons of answers


----------



## R. Andrews (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks fields.... for the welcome. I will get my first nuc the middle of May and have been absorbing everything in sight. I hope they will do well. Ray


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome Ray! Best of luck on this new venture.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome! This forum is a wealth of knowledge with all of the experience. Best of luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ray!


----------

